# Shtypi dhe politika > Portali i forumit >  Kreshnik Qato, kampion bote në boks

## zeus

Boksieri Kreshnik Qato fiton titullin kampion bote i peshave super te mesme per federaten IBC (Federata Nderkombetare e Boksit). Ne ndeshjen e zhvilluar sot ne pallatin e sportit " Ramazan Njala" ne Durres boksieri shqiptar mundi ne raundin e dymbedhjete me pike, sfidantin e tij ukrainas Rizvan Magomedov.

----------


## Albo

Urime Kreshnikut pasi eshte jo vetem nje kampion bote ne boks, por eshte edhe nje shqiptar i vertete. Kur opinioni publik shqiptar eshte shume i zene me jeten dhe bemat e krimineleve, llumin e nje shoqerie, Kreshniku arrin me punen dhe djersen e tij suksesin me te madh ne sportin e boksit. Dhe kete e ben pa vemendjen e mediave qe jane shume te zena per te mbushur faqet e tyre te para me foto kriminelesh, e ben dhe pa mbeshtetjen me te vogel financiare te shtetit shqiptar, qe nuk i behet fare vone per sportet dhe sportistet e vete.

Fitore madheshtore qe do ta rrisi popullaritetin e sportit te boksit ne Shqiperi.
Boksieret e rinj shqiptare shohin tani nje kampion bote tek Kreshnik Qato, qe eshte shembulli i boksierit dhe shqiptarit te mire.

Me respekt,
Albo

----------


## Albo

Boksieri shqiptar, para duelit deklaron se do ta mposhtë kampionin ukrainas Magomedov për titullin botëror

*Qato, sot lufton për titullin botëror
*
- Tifozerisë shqiptare dhe familjes sime.

Kampioni i Europës Lindore, shqiptari Kreshnik Qato, një ditë para përplasjes së madhe me kampionin ukrainas Rizvan Magomedov në peshën super të mesme, do të komentonte për "Sportin shqiptar" përgatitjet për sfidën e së shtunës, arsyet se pse ai e kërkon titullin botëror në kategorinë IBC dhe rrugën e karrierës së tij në boksin profesionist. i riu kampion kombëtar në boksin amator me ekipin e Teutës është rikthyer në vendlindjen e tij me titullin botëror. Ai ka zgjedhur Durrësin për sfidën e radhës, pasi aty gjen ngrohtësinë e tifozërisë, që duket se i ka munguar gjatë karrierës së tij ende të shkurtër në boksin profesionist.
- Si e pret Qato përballjen me ukrainasin Magomedov për titullin kampion bote në kategorinë IBC?
- Mendoj se është ndeshja më e rëndësishme në karrierën time si boksier profesionist. Pas fitimit të titullit kampion të Europës Lindore në Jaltë, tani ky titull është gjithçka për mua.
- A do ta mposhtë Qato të fortin Magomedov?
- Jam i bindur që do të dal fitues nga ringu në qytetin tim të lindjes në Durrës. Do ta mposht Magomedovin për atë publik të mrekullueshëm që do të jetë në Durrës, për flamurin shqiptar dhe për ata sponsorë që mbështetën këtë përballje të parë për kampion bote në boksin profesionist në kategorinë IBC.
- Pse zgjodhët qytetin e Durrësit?
- Sepse është qyteti im i lindjes dhe publiku është i mrekullueshëm.
- A mund të na thoni diçka për titullin kampion Europe, gjerdanin e të cilit mbani aktualisht?
- Titullin kampion të Europës Lindore në peshën super të mesme në kategoritë "EEBA" e kam fituar në 16 tetor të vitit 2004, kur u përballa me rusin Vladimir Zadorovnik. Ishte një ndeshje, e cila shkoi me 10 raunde, ku fitova me pikë 99-96. Është një titull prestigjioz në Europë.
- A mund të na tregoni diçka në lidhje me emocionet e asaj ndeshjeje?
- Të them të drejtën, ka qenë ndeshja më e rëndësishme e karrierës sime si boksier profesionist. Kisha përballë një kundërshtar tepër të fortë, i cili në 6 raundet e para më vuri në vështirësi. Në raundin e 7-të më dha një goditje pas shpine që desh më la pa frymë. Arrita ta rikuperoja këtë goditje dhe ta mposhtja me pikë rivalin tim, duke fituar titullin e kampionit të Europës.
- Cilat janë rezultatet e Qatos në boksin profesionist?
- Kam zhvilluar 12 ndeshje, nga të cilat 6 janë mbyllur me fitore dhe 6 me humbje.
- Ç'mund të na thoni mbi karrierën si boksier?
- Në vitin 1991 kam filuar të boksoj si amator për herë të parë, me trajnerin Hekuran Shkaba. Më 1992 kam marrë pjesë në kampionatin kombëtar të boksit amator, ku shpallem kampion kombëtar. Më 1993 fillova shkollën e mjeshtërisë sportive në Durrës, ku kisha trajner Dilaver Çobën. Jam shpallur në këto vite 7 herë kampion kombëtar. Për 4 vjet kam bërë në Shqipëri 18 ndeshje, me 18 fitore. Më 1999 u përfshiva në ekipin kombëtar, ku kisha ofertë për të shkuar në Beograd për të boksuar në turneun ballkanik "Doreza e artë". Mora medalje ari në peshën 67 kg. Më 1998 vazhdova Institutin e Mjeshtërisë Sportive "Vojo Kushi". Në vitin 1999 stërvitem në Itali, ku u njoha dhe me trajnerin Italian Luixhi Leo, i cili do t'i jepte një tjetër drejtim karrierës sime si boksier. Më afroi të vazhdoja boksin profesionist në Angli. Më pas nëshkrova një kontratë 3-vjeçare me "Sky sport" dhe "Fran Ëorren". Kontrata u nëshkrua në prill të vitit 2000 dhe kishte vlerë deri në vitin 2003. U vendosa në Londër, ku jetoj me gruan dhe 2 fëmijët. Luixhi Leo dhe Fill Persona kanë qenë dhe janë dy trajnerët e mi në Londër, qytetin 10-milionësh, ku boksi është tepër i zhvilluar.
- Në emër të kujt boksoni pas kësaj kontrate?
- Zgjodha të boksoj për vendin tim, Shqipërinë, dhe do të vazhdoj që të boksoj për Shqipërinë. Për Shqipërinë boksova edhe kur u ndesha për titullin kampion i Europës Lindore dhe dua të falënderoj trajnerin tim, Luixhi Leo, që më mbështeti financiarisht me shpenzimet e tij.
- Sa e ka koston përballja e Qatos për titullin botëror në Durrës?
- Mbi 80 mijë euro. Falënderoj sponsorët që më mbështetën, veçanërisht Besnik Berishën, ekipin Rilindja durrsake, Bashkinë e Durrësit. Me sa kam dëgjuar, do të na mbështesë edhe Ministria e Kulturës, Rinisë dhe Sporteve.
- A është siguruar ky financim i plotë?
- Menaxheri im po përpiqet, por, me sa duket, do të mblidhet një shumë sa për t'u zhvilluar aktiviteti, pasi nuk do të ketë asnjë fitim.
- A do ta mbrojë sërish Qato titullin kampion bote nëse fiton në Durrës?
- Sigurisht, dhe do ta mbroj sërish në Durrës në muajin qershor. Është një titull vakant, që besoj se do ta fitoj.
- Me sa raunde do të jetë ndeshja?
- Me 12 raunde. Një ndeshje profesionistësh.
- Kujt do t'ia kushtonit një fitore të mundshme?

Emri: Kreshnik
Mbiemri: Qato
Mosha: 27 vjeç
Vendlindja: Durrës
Pesha: 76,2 kg
Gjatësia: 1.78 m d

----------


## StterollA

Urime dhe suksese te metutjeshme Kreshnikut.

Ketu mund te shifni ca fotografi te tij: http://galeria.albasoul.com/qato

----------


## Kleitus

Urime Kreshnikut, e morra vesh lajmin nga nje shok i cili e ka pare dhe duelin mes dy boksjereve. Jane raste te tilla qe te japin nje fare lumturie. Nuk dua te futem ne debatin Shqiperi-sport nacionalizem, por sidoqofte per vendin tone qe eshte megjithmend llum ne shume aspekte, politika kriminaliteti etj, te shohesh njerez te tille qe dalin dhe arrijne majat e sporteve, te jep shpresa qe jo gjithkush vjedh, jo gjithkush perdhunon dhe per me teper duke mos patur mundesi dhe duke arritur keto maja tregon potencialet e ketij populli.

Urime kampionit te botes.

----------


## Kleitus

*Storica prima riunione professionistica in Albania* 


La World Sports Promotion in collaborazione con l Albanian Professional Boxing Federation neo affiliata alla WBA e in attesa di entrare a far parte dell'EBU presenta il primo show con pugili professionisti

La città di Durazzo ospiterà il 5 Marzo prossimo la riunione imperniata sul pugile albanese più popolare, Kreshnik Qato, che difenderà la sua cintura IBC dei supermedi dallassalto dellucraino Rizvan Magomedov


Kreshnik Qato

Il pugile abitualmente risiede, si allena e combatte in Inghilterra, buon passato da dilettante è attualmente con Elvir Muriqi lunica star della boxe albanese, non possedendo grosse protezione organizzative ha combattuto quasi sempre con i migliori pugili britannici della categoria accumulando risultati alterni, ora con la possibilità di combattere in patria forse potrà ambire ad una carriera diversa da quella di collaudatore di buon livello

Il resto del programma prevede:

Tontcho Tontchev vs Rakim Mingaleev

Coley Barrett vs Valery Semishkur

Alexander Vladimirov vs Oleg Shainer

Lufti Gega vs Sergei Terti

----------


## Kleitus

http://news.xinhuanet.com/english/20...nt_2656176.htm
Albanian Qato declared world boxing champion in IBC  

www.chinaview.cn 2005-03-06 08:44:52 

    TIRANA, March 5 (Xinhuanet) -- The Albanian boxer Kreshnik Qato defeated Saturday evening the Ukrainian Rizvan Magomedov to declare world champion of super middle weight in IBC version. 

    Qato, who was strongly backed by hundreds of local fans, controlled the entire 12-round bout held at the "Ramazan Njala" sports palace in the Albanian coastal town, Durres. He was declared winner of the match with the total result 120-108. 

    So far, Qato, 27 year-old boxer from Durres and living in London since five years ago, is double champion for the Eastern Europe and world champion in IBC version. Enditem

----------


## Kleitus

Desha te dija cfare u be me Shpend Abazin, dhe ky nje tjeter boksier shume premtues.

----------


## iliria e para

Edhe pse nuk e due boksin si sport e shikova krejt meçin. 
Me ju thene te verteten se komentator sporti ne jeten time  nuk kam degjuar si ate te TVSH-se! 
Ai aq emocioni kishte sa nuk e dija a eshte ai ka bokson apo Kreshniku ose Niko siç e quante ai.

Per ju qe skeni pas mundesi ta ndjekni ne ekran te ju them se ky komentator e kishte zerin e Sali Berishes por fliste 10 here me shpejte. Ndoshta e imagjinoni.

Urime Kreshnikut se ishte nje boksier inteligjent dhe besoj qe edhe  ne te ardhmen nuk do ti mungojne sukseset.
*URIME!*

P.S.
Edhe breket e tij me ate shqiponje me imponuan dhe me shtune ta shikoj gjer ne fund.

----------


## zeus

-------------------------------------------------------

Kreshnik Qato ka dominuar me teknikën e tij dhe goditjet me dy duar, ku e majta ishte shumë efikase, si dhe me goditjet në distancë. Nga ana tjetër ukrainasi Magomedov godiste fuqishëm, dhe ishte tepër i fortë në goditjet nga afër dhe tepër rezistent. Ndeshja është zhvilluar me 12 raunde, dhe gjithçka është zgjidhur përmes pikëve. Raundi i parë ishte i ekulibruar me goditje të forta të dyanshme, në një kohë që në minurtën e fundin Qato jep një goditje të fortë. Edhe në raundin e dytë epërsia ishte e Qatos që manovron mirë teknikisht, por dhe Magomedov godet rrezikshëm. Raundi i katër mund të quhet dhe raundi më delikat i takimit pasi Qato në fund të tij pëson një goditje nga afër nga Magomedov dhe bie në tapet. Boksieri që bokson për ngjyrat e Shqipërisë ka ditur ta kalojë këtë moment të vështirë dhe ta përfundojë pa probleme raundin. Në raundin e 5-të Qato reagon ashpër dhe tregon përgatitje më të mirë fizike duke shpeshtuar numrin e goditjeve, përballë një kundërshtari që është përpjekur ta bëjë nervoz. Raundet 8?12 mbajnë epërsinë e Qatos që bokson bukur më të dy duart, dhe godet me të majtën e hidhur, duke mbajtur në kontroll takimin deri në përfundim të raundit të 12-të. Qatos i duhet ta mbrojë titullin e fituar mbrëmë pas 3 muajve. 

Pas kësaj fitoreje Qato do të shprehej: *"Këtë titull ia kushtoj Shqipërisë dhe shqiptarëve, atyre që më mbështetën dhe më ndihmuan të arrija deri tek titulli."*

-------------------------------------------------------

----------


## dodoni

Unë nuk jam adhurues i madh i boksit dhe sporteve luftarake në përgjithësi por megjithatë i gëzohem sukseseve të shqiptarëve edhe në këto sporte. Është shumë interesant fakti që sportet më të suksesshme për ne shqiptarët deri më tani kanë qenë sportet luftarake. Janë të vetmet sporte ku kemi me dhjetra kampionë europe e bote. 

Urojmë që edhe në sportet tjera të bëhemi kështu si në sportet luftarake dhe më duket se kemi filluar e shpejt do jemi edhe me futboll e sportet tjera.

Urime Kreshnikut dhe shumë suksese edhe në të ardhmen

----------


## Doktorr Sakica

Urime Kreshnik Qatos dhe popullit Shqiptar per ket fitore. 

madje ne boks fituam na lehtson pak humbjen katastrofale. fu.k ukrain





> Per ju qe skeni pas mundesi ta ndjekni ne ekran te ju them se ky komentator e kishte zerin e Sali Berishes por fliste 10 here me shpejte. Ndoshta e imagjinoni.


hahahah tamon ja ke qillu,  gjat gjith machit pritsha nje "NANO ESHTE KRIMINEL", 
i lumt se ka komentu me gjith shpirtin, duhet me ja jep doren.

----------


## EDUARDI

Urime Kreshnik je i madh 

sikur te federata e boksit shqiptar ta dij se cfare boksier kemi ne sdo i linte mbas dore dhe me sa degjova ne lajme Kreshniku kishte hy ne lek borxh per ndeshjen qe fitoj dhe me forcen dhe me taktiken e tij ai ja ariti qellimit fitoj

Urime nga zemra Kreshnik

----------


## miko

Urimet te sinqerta per Kreshnik Qaton....

Duke pare kete foton e vogel,me eshte bere qefi jashte mase pasi behet fjale ne kete rast per nje shembull qe duhet ndjekin gjithe ata qe duan te arrijne dicka...

Endrra e tij u be realitet..

Ai u kurorezua Kampion bote ne vendlindjen e tij..

E pra le ti vejne gishtin kokes organet kompetente sportive shqiptare,qe te mos ndodhin gafa te tilla,por te kerkojne rrugezgjidhje qe "ajka" sportive te mos largohet me,por qe realizimet e tyre ti bejne ne emer te kombit te vet..

Kreshniku e tregoi veten se eshte nje Kampion jo vetem ne ring por qe kendej e tutje dhe ne zemrat e gjithe Shqiptareve anembane botes....

Bravo i qofte......

Suksese te metejshme Kreshnik,dhe urimet e mia te sinqerta per vlerat morale me te cilat do ti japesh shembull brezave te rinj te boksiereve shqiptare..



Ja kalofshi mire

----------


## Shijaksi-London

Nje fitore historike e Kreshnikut per Shqiperine.Urime kampion. Na nderove te gjitheve dhe nuk na zhgenjeve.
Pata rastin ta intervistoj Kreshnikun  vetem disa minuta perpara nisjes per ne Shqiperi ku me deklaroi "Premtoj se Nuk do tju zgenjej" dhe ashtu ndodhi me te vertete.

Ja intervista e Qatos.


 Mars 5, 2005 

*REPORTAZH/ Pak minuta me Qaton në Londër, para nisjes së tij* 


*"Premtoj se nuk do të zhgënjej askënd"*

Nga Londra
Muhamed Veliu
Gazeta Shqiptare


E enjte, 3 shkurt 2005. Eshtë ora 6 e mëngjesit. Aeroporti i "Heathrowt" në perëndim të Londrës sapo ka filluar të gjallërohet nga ardhja e udhëtarëve. Boksieri Kreshnik Qato mbërrin me disa miq të tij. Pasi përshëndetemi, ai me shpejtësi "heq qafe" kontrollin e pasaportës dhe futjen e bagazheve. I veshur me një kostum të errët me vija, kampionit të Europës i kanë filluar emocionet që në fillim të udhëtimit për në Shqipëri, drejt sfidës së madhe shumë të dëshiruar. Disa minuta më vonë kafe "Kosta" në brendësi të aeroportit shndërrohet në një zyrë të vërtetë me njerëz të sportit. Trajneri dhe stafi i Qatos është kompletuar. Të gjithë janë gati për të fluturuar drejt Tiranës.

*Shpresa*
Pas pak mundimi Kreshnikun kemi mundur ta shkëpusim për pak minuta nga stafi i tij. "Gjendja ime është 100 për qind e mirë. Që me mbarimin e aktivitetit të tetorit kam bërë vetëm dy javë pushim. Jam përgatitur të përballoj me sukses 12 raunde. Po ashtu, dhe gjendja psikologjike ka të bëjë shumë. Ajo është një ndër armët e mia më të fuqishme kur bëj boks, pasi gjendja psikologjike luan një rol parësor", ka thënë Qato për Gazetën Shqiptare. Në lidhje me kundërshtarin, durrsaku kamion europe ka thënë se nuk është i frikësuar aspak, por thjesht e vlerëson si një sportist të madh me një karrierë të admirueshme. Duke qeshur, Qato nuk e ka harruar humjen e fundit me Ukrainën. "Duhet të marr hak për kombëtaren e futbollit", është shprehur ai. Për boksierin durrsak që ngriti flamurin shqiptar në Beograd, kur u shpall Kampion Ballkani më 1997, emocinet janë pjesa tjetër e medaljes. "Nuk dua ta fsheh aspak. Edhe në këto momente që po flas me ju, jam i emocionuar. Kam filluar t'i ndiej ato", ka thënë Qato. Kam përgjegjësi ndaj familjes që më ka mbështetur, ndaj komunitetit shqiptar në Londër që më respektoi. Kam përgjegjësi të dyfishtë për të gjithë shqiptarët në të katër anët e globit, që më kanë dërguar posta elektronike me urime pas shpalljes Kampion Europe në Rusi. Përgjesësi të madhe po ashtu kam ndaj sponsorëve të mi Nik Berisha dhe Toni Sinan, që patën besim dhe më ofruan ndihmën e tyre bujare, duke shpenzuar kaq shumë para. Dua që të shtunën të gjithë këta njerëz t'i bëj krenarë."
*Pakënaqësia dhe paratë borxh*
Doreza kuq e zi nuk e fsheh pakënaqësinë ndaj atyre që duhet të kujdesen për sportistët e suksesshëm shqiptarë, të cilët mund të jenë ambasadorët më të mirë të vendit. Qato është i ashpër në deklarimin e tij ndaj tyre. "Ndihem i gëzuar që po nisem sot për në Durrës, të bëj realitet ëndrrën time të kahershme. Nga ana tjetër pyes veten pse po nisem ta bëj këtë ndeshje në Shqipëri, kur asnjë nuk i kthen sytë nga unë? Atje ka shumë llafe rreth ikjes së sportistëve, edhe unë ndiej që, nëse do të kisha shikuar nga ana materiale, ndeshjen do ta kisha zhvilluar në Londër, nga ku do të kisha më shumë publicitet dhe fitim. Më shqetëson fakti pse këta njerëz nuk bëjnë më shumë për sportin. Kam një urrejtje brenda vetes, për këtë do të shkoj atje, se e di që ka shumë njerëz që e duan sportin e boksit, ndërsa institucionet sportive shtiren sikur e duan", ka thënë boksieri 26-vjeçar. Qato ka treguar më tej se është në siklet për pagesën e njerëzve të federatës së boksit që do të vijnë në Shqipëri. "Ata duan paratë, megjithëse kam dy sponsorët e mi, jam në pritje të disa premtimeve që na janë bërë nga Bashkia e Durrësit dhe Ministria e Kulturës dhe e Sporteve", ka vijuar më tej pretendenti për titullin kampion bote. Gazeta Shqiptare, që në tetorin e shkuar, ka shkruar se Qato shkoi në Rusi me para borxh. Duket se i njëjti fat do ta shoqërojë edhe në ndeshjen e sotme në vendlindje. Por, kur Qaton e pyesim sa ka shkuar borxhi i deritanishëm, ai buzagaz shprehet: "Aman, mos më pyesni për këtë. Kam ende pa i dhënë paratë trajnerit Luige Leo, i cili erdhi me mua në ndeshjen e Rusisë. Por unë jam i vendosur të sakrifikoj".
*Premtimi*
Kur minutat afrohen dhe Qatos i bëjnë shenjë për t'u nisur drejt portës hyrëse që të çon tek terminali i avionit, nuk rri pa kujtuar një deklaratë të mëparshme të vetën. "Do më duan kur të vdes", ka thënë Qato. "Asnjë shqiptar nuk është shpallur kampion bote me ngjyrat e Shqipërisë në vendin e tij, por janë shpallur në vende te tjera. Unë jam i pari që po tentoj t'u tregoj të gjithëve rrugën e vështirë që mund të fitojmë për Shqipërinë tonë. Do të jetë bukur të mblidhemi të gjithë në këtë evenimet historik. U premtoj se nuk do t'i zhgënjej. Do të mundohem maksimalisht t'i bëj të gjithë të ndihen kampionë", ka premtuar Kamioni i Europës, i federatës EBA, i shpallur i tillë më 2 tetor të vitit të kaluar në Shën Peterburg, në Rusi. Ndërkaq, Qato përqafohet me miqtë e tij në aeroport, të cilët do të jenë më të shumtë ditën kur të mbërrijë në Londër, ndoshta me titullin e dëshiruar nga të gjithë, atë të Kampionit të Botës. Ndërsa sot ora e sfidës së madhe ka ardhur. Të gjithë shqiptarët e Anglisë dhe dashamirësit e boksit në të gjithë botën do t'i kenë sytë nga ekrani apo agjencitë e lajmeve në internet për lajmin e shumëpritur. Ndërkohë, detyra e atyre 2500 vetëve që do kenë shansin ta ndjekin "live" nga karriget e pallatit të sportit në Durrës është të broharasin.
*Sponsorët*
Atë që nuk e ka bërë shteti shqiptar; apo Ministria e Rinisë, Kulturës dhe Sporteve, e kanë bërë dy biznesmenë në Angli, njëri shqiptar dhe tjetri britanik. Që të dy janë miq të vjetër. Nik Berisha dhe Toni Sinan janë dy biznesmenë të suksesshëm në Britaninë e Madhe. Ata nuk kanë ngurruar ta ndihmojnë Kreshnik Qaton të boksojë për ngjyrat e boksit profesionist shqiptar. Jo vetëm kaq. Ata kanë menduar që aktiviteti i sotëm në Durrës të jetë me përmasa të tilla të një shou të madh. Nëse dikush e shikon Berishëm për herë të parë, pa më të voglin dyshim do t'i krijohet ideja se ai është një boksier i vërtetë. Ndërsa Sinan, pak më i gjatë se Berisha, me një trup elegant, të jep përshtypjen e një lojtari lojërash me dorë. Që të dy janë shumë të njohur në komunitetin shqiptar të Londrës, nga sponsorizimet e herë pas hershme, si organizimi i kupës "Albanin Mail", apo ndeshjeve të Kombëtares që mbajnë firmën e Berishës, ose hapja e gazetës "Albanian Mail" dhe një koncert madhështor me yjet e muzikës shqiptare, nën drejtimin e Ilva Tares, realizuar nga Toni Sinan. Ky i fundit, disa vite më parë, ka pasur rastin të jetë truproja i Elton Jon dhe Caily Minogue, gjatë mbrëmjeve gala ku ai punonte si pjesëtar i ekskortës së sigurisë. Por dyshja Berisha-Sinan, dashamirës të sportit, kanë vendosur ta thyejnë tabunë e madhe në Shqipëri, me organizimin e një aktiviteti ndërkombëtar të boksit profesionist, organizimi i të cilit ka kushtuar 100 mijë euro. "Sporti gjithnjë më ka tërhequr, pasi edhe vetë jam marrë me sport disa vite më parë. Tani kam dëshirë ta mbështes sportin në një pozicion tjetër", ka thënë Nik Berisha, 34 vjeç, president i agjencisë së udhëtimeve "Alban Travel" në Angli. Ndërsa për idenë e këtij organizimi ai ka thënë se shpeshherë kur ulej të pinte kafe me Kreshnik Qaton ai ishte i shqetësuar shumë për të pasur një sponsor. Kështu, së bashku me mikun e tij Toni Sinan, kanë vendosur të bëjnë diçka pozitive, aktivitetin ndërkombëtar të boksit profesionist në Durrës. Një aktivitet i të tilla përmasave ka një kosto të lartë. Madje, Berisha ka treguar se ai dhe Sinan kanë vënë në dispozicion rreth 100 mijë euro, duke shpresuar edhe për një mbështetje nga kryetari i Bashkisë së Durrësit, Lefter Koka, dhe Ministria e Kulturës dhe Sporteve. Ndërsa Toni Sinan, njeriu që ka shoqëruar VIP-at e Londrës, me modesti, duke qeshur, thotë: "Unë jam për anën organizative të gjërave, të tjerat bisedojini me Nikun". "Padyshim, që kemi pasur probleme me organizimin, thotë ai. Ne bëmë të pamundurën që kjo ndeshje të ishte në fillim të marsit, pasi mosrealizimi i saj do të thoshte përjashtim nga Federate Botërore e Boksit. Ne jemi pak vetë që e kemi ndërmarrë këtë nismë, për ta vazhduar me sukses. Qëllimi ynë final është të nxjerrim sa më shumë Kreshnikë shqiptarë në boksin profesionist. Do të doja një mbështetje sa më të madhe nga të githë".

*Flet trajneri italian i durrsakut 26-vjeçar, Luige Leo
"Duel i vështirë, Qato di si të fitojë"*"
Kreshniku gjatë momenteve të fundit të një stërvitjeje intensive, që ka filluar menjëherë pas ndeshjes së tetorit në Rusi, ku u shpall Kampion Europe, është 100 për qind i fokusuar. I tregon rëndësi të veçantë çdo detaji, sado të vogël, lëvizje, rrotullimit të kokës, lëvizjeve taktike, skemave parapërgatitore dhe të gjitha udhëzimeve". Kështu është shprehur në Londër, një ditë para nisjes për në Shqipëri, trajneri i Qatos, Luige Leo. I djersitur po aq shumë sa vetë Qato, Leo, i cili ka 30 vjet që jeton në Londër, është njeriu kompetent për të dhënë një opinion për ndeshjen e sotme dhe për boksierin durrsak, të cilin ka pesë vjet që e përgatit për betejat e ringut.
"Ndihem i lumtur që më në fund ia arritëm të shkojmë në Shqipëri, ku mund ta zhvillojmë këtë ndeshje", ka thënë për Gazetën, Leo. I gëzuar, me buzëqeshje, ka treguar se ka qenë edhe një herë tjetër në Shqipëri, për të realizuar një gjë të tillë, por nuk e ka realizuar dot. Gjatë bisedës në palestrën "Troja", pranë stadiumit të famshëm "Wembly", ka shtuar se është vërtetë i gëzuar për këtë arritje, paçka që me vonesë. "Shqipëria duhet ta ketë për nder të ketë një boksier të madh si Kreshniku, i cili, pa mëdyshjen më të vogël mund të deklaroj, e meriton vëmendjen e shoqërisë shqiptare, për të cilën ai më flet mua dhe stafit tim gjithmonë me nostalgji, paçka se unë e stërvis prej disa vitesh në Londër", ka theksuar në bisedën e tij trajneri i 26-vjeçarit. Dashuria e Qatos dhe lidhjet e tij me vendlindjen kanë lënë përshtypje tek Leo, i cili la Italinë 30 vjet më parë. "Më bën përshtypje vendosmëria e tij për të përfaqësuar Shqipërinë në boks", ka deklaruar trajneri i boksierit, që se ka tradhtuar në asnjë moment emrin e durrsakut.

*Ndeshja e kampionit të Europës kundër ukrainasit Rizvan Magomedov

Kreshnik Qato, sot sfida e boksierit për kampion bote* 

Durrësi sot ka rastin të përjetojë një nder të veçantë. Biri i tij sot do t'i sjelli një tjetër ngjarje historike. Për herë të parë në Shqipëri, në ambientet e pallatit të sportit "Ramazan Njala" të këtij qyteti me tradita sportdashëse, do të startojë mes një atmosfere elektrizuese premiera e boksit profesionist. Po ç'lidhje ka Durrësi me boksin profesionist? Pse kjo ndeshje e një rëndësie të tillë zhvillohet në këtë qytet dhe jo në Tiranë? Përgjigjja është e thjeshtë në pamje të parë, por në fakt ka një domethënie më të thellë se vetë një përgjigje e thjeshtë. Protagonisti kryesor i kësaj ndeshjeje është boksieri 7 herë kampion vendi, një herë Ballkani, një herë Europe, me emrin Kreshnik Qato, i lindur në qytetin bregdetar. Ai u rrit në Durrës dhe aty e filloi karrierën e suksesshme të boksit. E kishte ëndërr dhe dëshirë të madhe që kjo ndeshje, e parë zyrtarisht për boksin profesionist shqiptar, të zhvillohet në qytetin e tij. 26-vjeçar, kampion i "freskët" i Europës në federatën EBA, sot do t'u sjellë sportdashësve shqiptarë një show të vërtetë gjatë ndeshjes me rivalin e tij Rizvan Magomedov, për kampion bote në federatën IBC (Këshilli Ndërkombëtar i Boksit).
Në këtë aktivitet të parë ndërkombëtar për boksin profesionist në Shqipëri do të jenë të pranishëm 16 VIP-a, personalitete nga Federata Botërore e Boksit (WBA). Veprimtaria është ideuar nën kujdesin e Filip Kondu, ish-pjesëtar i stafit menaxhues të Mike Tajson dhe me sponsorizim e dy kompanive londineze, "Alban Travel" me president Besnik Berishën, dhe "Protective Security" me president Toni Sinan. Sipas parashikimeve, ndeshja ka ngjallur interes të veçantë, ku pritet edhe prania e VIP-ave shqiptarë. Fatkeqësisht, Qato është pa buxhet mijëradollarësh, por është në pozita më të favorshme psikologjike nga kundërshtari, pasi ndeshet në "shtëpi", ku do të boksojë për 12 raunde 3-minutëshe me ukrainasin Rizvan Magomedov. Aktiviteti fillon sot në orën 17.30 në qytetin e tij të lindjes dhe për të arritur deri këtu atij i është dashur një rrugë e gjatë, plot sakrifica dhe me para të marra borxh. Por për ndeshjen e madhe të tij, që do të zhvillohet sot pasdite, afrimi i biznesmenëve Nik Berisha dhe Toni Sinan (për të mbështetur boksierin profesionist shqiptar) e ka bërë që të ndihet më lehtë. Ndërsa vetë boksieri shprehet se do ta fitojë këtë ndeshje ndaj rivalit ukrainas, trajneri i tij Luige Leo nuk preferon të flasë shumë dhe me eufori, siç u ndodh shumë trajnerëve në botë. Ai mjaftohet me disa fjalë shkurt e saktë. "Kreshniku është në një gjendje të shkëlqyer sportive, gjë të cilën jam i bindur se do ta demonstrojë denjësisht dhe maksimalisht në Shqipëri. Duhet të pranojmë se ndeshja me ukrainasin është shumë e vështirë, por unë kam besim të plotë tek Kreshniku se do të fitojë. Ai është sprovuar në të tilla 'beteja' dhe di sesi të fitojë", ka thënë trajneri i pretendentit durrsak për titullin botëror. Por, para ndeshjes së Qatos me Magomedovin, në Pallatin e Sportit të Durrësir do të zhvillohen edhe tri ndeshje të tjera boksi, ashtu si është tradita e këtyre aktiviteteve. Kështu, do të ndeshet në 6 raunde me nga 3 minuta shqiptari Lutfi Gega kundër ukrainasit Sergei Terti dhe pas tij do të përplasin dorezën në 8 raunde me nga 3 minuta bullgari Tontcho Tontchev dhe ukrainasi tjetër Rakheem Mingalev. Ndërsa dyshja Coleman Barret nga Britania e Madhe dhe lituanezi Valeri Semishkur, me 6 raunde nga 3 minuta, do të jetë e treta. Pas tyre do të jetë sfida e madhe, ajo që do ta fusë Durrësin në historinë e boksit profesionist botëror.

----------


## Brari

po boks esht mo  muhamet  nuk eshte shkence... bjeri tjetrit e thyeja  nofullat e cfar pastaj..
nje mbeturin e koheve barbare te gladiatoreve..

shum mire beri Partia punes qe e ndaloj kte loj psikopatesh..

Nje shoqeri njerzore  nuk mund te pranoj  dhe institucinoin e Spitalit dhe Ringun..

primitevet shohin boks..
kafshet e luajn..

sport eshte Noti.. Baleti ne akull .. volejbolli  etj.. etj.. pra aty ku nuk ja thyejm kok e kembe njeri jatrit..

te dhj  fsha.. mu ne  ngjarje historike ..

----------


## Kleitus

Un nuk e kuptoj pse shkruan kur nuk te pelqen si sport ? Qenke njeri shume interesant ti Brar, sepse edhe Rugby me ate ide nuk do quheshe sport, sidomos ndonje ndeshje Angli - Wales, por Rugby eshte nena e gjith sporteve dhe eshte nje sport i bukur madje.

Nese ke qef te jesh interesant shko shkruaj diku tjeter e mo sja prish lumturine keti djaloshi dhe ata qe e festojne, qe arriti ne maj te botes me borxhe. He bucko.

----------


## Kleitus

> Unë nuk jam adhurues i madh i boksit dhe sporteve luftarake në përgjithësi por megjithatë i gëzohem sukseseve të shqiptarëve edhe në këto sporte. Është shumë interesant fakti që sportet më të suksesshme për ne shqiptarët deri më tani kanë qenë sportet luftarake. Janë të vetmet sporte ku kemi me dhjetra kampionë europe e bote. 
> 
> Urojmë që edhe në sportet tjera të bëhemi kështu si në sportet luftarake dhe më duket se kemi filluar e shpejt do jemi edhe me futboll e sportet tjera.
> 
> Urime Kreshnikut dhe shumë suksese edhe në të ardhmen


Nuk jane sportet luftarake, por ato individuale. Ne edhe ne Shah kemi disa talente. Cfare jane sporte jo-kolektiv Shqiptari eshte relativisht i mire dhe ne disa spikat, cfare jane sporte ekipi, karakteri i tij e pengon te shikoj me tutje. Ja psh. Tare ngeli duke shenuar ne Itali, tek ne sben dot nje gjuajtje se te gjithe jane gjela.

----------


## iliria e para

As une nuk e due boksin por ai, ai komentatori me ka shty ta shof der ne fund. Sikur te ja dija emrin do ta vizitoja kur te shkoj ne Shqiperi.
*Edhe dicka, kjo me erdhi e embel pas asaj  ne futoll, edhe ky ishte nga Ukraina.*

----------


## Duke_Of_Arberia

Bravo Kreshnikut dhe suksese ne te ardhmen

----------

